# Configuration for Rs 50000 Gaming Build !!!



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys , I need a good gaming Pc that will last for minimum 4 to 5 Years !!!

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
What all applications and games are you
going to run?
ANS:- Mainly Gaming . Games like BF3, Crysis 2 , GTA 5 , Max Payne 3 , Dirt 3 , FIFA and Pes 12 , NFS the Run , COD4 , Assasins Creed 3 . Browsing web , Listening Music , Running small Softwares .

2.What is your overall budget? If you can
extend a bit for a more balanced
configuration, then mention this too.
Ans- 45K to 50K

3. Planning to overclock?
ANS - NO !

4. Which Operating System are you
planning to use?
Ans   windows 7 ultimate.
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans- 1 TERABYTE

6. Do you want to buy a monitor?
Ans- I want to buy a full HD 22" monitor .

7. Which components you DON'T want to
buy or which components you already have
and plan on reusing?
Ans: I need a complete system.
8. When are you planning to buy the
system?
Ans: ASAP
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or
will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have built a desktop before.
10. Where do you live? Are you buying
locally? Are you open to buying stuff from
online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: 
11. Anything else which you would like to
say?
Ans: Dont waste money on Ups.  
A normal ups for Rs 1500 will be fine. Also a normal speaker for 1K will be enough.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

Here goes my suggestions. Adjust with 500GB. Upgrade to 1TB later, when the price of HDD falls.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)|4700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|15300
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Blue 500 GB|4300
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1100
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Zebronics 600VA|1300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing BXR1221|1100
|
*Total*
|51900


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Does the motherboard you suggested supports USB 3.0 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Does the motherboard you suggested supports USB 3.0 ?



Yes it has 2*USB 3.0 ports..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Can you also suggest me a good AMD Rig ?
I think intel is too costly.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

Just replace the processor & Motherboards.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom X4 970BE|7500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3|6600
|
*Total*
|15100


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Will the processor and motherboard last for atleast 4 Years.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

Will you be alive for next 4 yrs ??? Future is unpredictable.

This gaming rig will able to play the recent games at higher settings, but i'm not sure upcoming gaming, how are they going to react. But still then you will able to get playable frame rates.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

d3p said:


> Here goes my suggestions. Adjust with 500GB. Upgrade to 1TB later, when the price of HDD falls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>Get a better UPS like Intex 1KVA. This one won't offer backup.
>The GS 600 costs around 4.3k now. Get Seasonic S12 II 520 for 3.7k.
>For AMD get AMD Phenom II 955 + Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 and change the case to NZXT Source 210 
Elite.

EDIT : @d3p-Saw your post just now buddy.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

^^If planning on using for some years, intel will be the better option..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Why so? The SNB architecture vs outdated Phenom architecture you say?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Why so? The SNB architecture vs outdated Phenom architecture you say?



Ya & also Since OP's purpose is gaming, no OCing, i5 2400 is a clear winner..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

My budget has been increased to 60K !!!
I5 3570K , any good board , 8 GB RAM , 1 TB HDD , DVD ROM , 22" LED HD Monitor , microsoft key + mouse , NZXT Lexa S , creative 2.1 speaker, seasonic 520w . HD 7850. Is this a good Build . Can HD 7850 play games at high to ultra settings


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^AFAIK the SNB's are better OC'ers than IVB's. So get the i5-2500k+ASRock Z77 Extreme4. And yes, the HD7850 can max out almost all games at Full HD resolution.


----------



## SunE (Apr 26, 2012)

@Sainatarajan the things you have isted will cost more than 10k to upgrade.
In the config that d3p has suggested get these parts instead:

i5 2500k
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
NZXT Lexa S

This will increase your total by around 10.5k
Stay with the Corsair GS600 as you will need the extra power for overclocking.
If you want 8GB RAM then go for Corsair vengeance LP 8GB kit for 2.5k or GSkill RipjawsX 8GB kit for 3000. Or if you're happy with value RAM then just add another stick of the 1.1k RAM suggested to you. Also the monitor suggested is a 22" LED Full HD monitor.


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ How can you suggest OP to get a unlocked K Processor, when he don't want to OC ??


----------



## SunE (Apr 26, 2012)

If someone has a budget of 60k for a PC then why wouldn't you suggest the best option. Also even if you read OP's latest post you'll say that he himself wants the 3570*k* CPU so I simply recommended it's SB equivalent.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Is the CPU Performance of I5 2500K and I5 2400 same ?

Does sandybridge support PCI 3.0 ?


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

^no.

2400 << 2500k << 3570k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Will the performance get affected If I put a PCI 3.0 x16 GFX card in PCI 2.0 x16 slot?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Is the CPU Performance of I5 2500K and I5 2400 same ?
> 
> Does sandybridge support PCI 3.0 ?



2400 vs 2500k
sandybridge CPUs doesn't PCI 3.0..



Sainatarajan said:


> Will the performance get affected If I put a PCI 3.0 x16 GFX card in PCI 2.0 x16 slot?



No..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2012)

d3p, I think 2500K is more suitable here because it is quite clear that OP needs the system for long run. "I'll never overclock" thing might last for 1 years/1.5 years but after that OP can learn it and get some extra performance boost through overclocking.

I used to have a AThlon X2 3800+ and didn't overclock it until 1.5 Yrs of the purchase. Then I started like hell.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^You're right. The i5 2400 will wipe the floor with any Phenom BE out there. But in the long run, considering the OC'ing potential of the latter, I guess it would be a wise choice to go for it. If OP is planning to go for Intel, then it'll be the i5 2500k. Its always better to have something OC'able in a gaming rig


----------



## d3p (Apr 26, 2012)

If OP can increase his budget & gaming is the only purpose. In that case i would suggest him a Better Cabinet, PSU, either 7850 CF or 6950 CF with AMD 960 or 970 BE.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh my god !!! CROSSFIRE  is CROSSFIRE a good setup instead of a single card.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

^^definitely..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

Phenom II 970 + Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 + SeaSonic SS-750JS + 6850 CF ~ *37.3k*

Gaming DNA Unleashed


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
|
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970BE|7800
*Motherboard*
|Asus M5A97|6000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 |15500
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Blue 500 GB|4300
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1100
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3700
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Iball 650VA|1300|better than zebronics
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing BXR1221|1100
*Total*
||51600
^^But OP's budget is 45 - 50k


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Yeah, was just suggesting. BTW I find that ASUS board, CM Case & iBall UPS really misfitting. Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3, NZXT Source 210 Elite & Intex 1KVA would be better alternatives.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Yeah, was just suggesting. BTW I find that ASUS board, CM Case & iBall UPS really misfitting. Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3, NZXT Source 210 Elite & Intex 1KVA would be better alternatives.



Asus M5A97(4+2 phase) - 6K
Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3(8+2 phase) - 6.5K
M5A97 is a great OCer, a guy in hwbot was able to OC 955BE to 4.6GHz..

Source 210 Elite & Intex 1KVA will add extra bucks..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 26, 2012)

MegaMind said:


> *Asus M5A97 is the same as Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3* at lower cost & M5A97 is a great OCer



No way buddy. The M5A97 has 4+2 Phase Power Design while the Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3 has 8+2 making it a better OC'er. I think you must have mistook it for M5A97 EVO which is a better OC'er, but still has 6+2 phase.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 26, 2012)

^^Yes, overlooked it.. Still Asus M5A97 is not a bad choice..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

But I would like to have a NZXT LEXA S Cabinet . It is really splendid Cabinet.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Read this & this and decide which one is splendid.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

But that NZXT source elite 210 is not stylish . Infact , it looks somewhat like a 1990's cabinet.  Is there any other cabinet more stylish of that same budget.


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

^ Dude, you want to play game or attend some fashion show along with your cabby.

Take any one of these.

*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviewimages/cooler-master-cosmos-2-case/cooler-master-cosmos-2-case.jpg

*www.corsair.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/8/0/800d-threequarterview.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/318/images/Image_02S.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol !!! Ha Ha ha. Ok Watever you guys say will be fine.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> But that NZXT source elite 210 is not stylish . Infact , it looks somewhat like a 1990's cabinet.  Is there any other cabinet more stylish of that same budget.



Yeah, 1990's looks but has features that'll save you from a case upgrade for many years to come. You can look into *BitFenix Merc Alpha* too.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cooler Master Elite 430 ?

Ok leve it. Let vs talk about the main components.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

CM Elite 430 is good in cooling but really poor in cable management features. Not worth the money you spend IMO.


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

Agree with *RiGOD*. CM Elite 430 lacks with it.

*@Sainatarajan* : What's the final core components ??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

IF the Phenom 2 X4 970 can stand steady for 4 to 5 years , then I may consider it ?
Whats your opinion guys. Will it stand for minimum 4 to 5 years?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

^^It's a chip that OC's like anything. If gaming is your main concern it'll serve you without hiccups for another 4-5 years. You'll just have to upgrade your GPU.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Where it is available in Chennai


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

My friends are Suggesting why the need to spend Rs 15K for a Graphic Card . They are suggesting to get a HD 6670 or HD 6770 . What should I do now. I want to play in Highest Settings in 1080p


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> If gaming is your main concern it'll serve you without hiccups for another 4-5 years.



Well not for sure but a hunch..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

I am also not satisfied with the Performance of HD 7850 . At Rs 15K it must Perform like Hell.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My friends are Suggesting why the need to spend Rs 15K for a Graphic Card . They are suggesting to get a HD 6670 or HD 6770 . What should I do now. I want to play in Highest Settings in 1080p



I guess you are building a gaming rig for *you* right?




Sainatarajan said:


> I am also not satisfied with the Performance of HD 7850 . At Rs 15K it must Perform like Hell.


Yes it does..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My friends are Suggesting why the need to spend Rs 15K for a Graphic Card . They are suggesting to get a HD 6670 or HD 6770 . What should I do now. I want to play in Highest Settings in 1080p



Tell your friends that for a good gaming rig you've got to shell out as much as possible for the GPU. There are guys who buy an i5 and pair it up with a GT520 and call it a gaming rig. It's utter 'noobism'. From the advice they gave, I guess they too belong to the same category.



Sainatarajan said:


> I am also not satisfied with the Performance of HD 7850 . At Rs 15K it must Perform like Hell.



Where did you check the performance of the HD7850?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I am also not satisfied with the Performance of HD 7850 .



AMD Radeon HD 7850 & HD 7870 2 GB


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok Final Config!!!
INTEL CORE I5 2500K OR 3570K, 
ANY MOBO WID USB 3.0 AND PCI 3.0 AROUND RS 5K TO 6K
4 GB RAM
1 TB HDD
ASUS DVD ROM
SEASONIC 520 W PSU
MICROSOFT COMBO
NORMAL UPS
2.1 SPEAKER AROUND 1K
22" LED HD Monitor 
Any Cabinet in 3K .
This comes to 41K
Now Graphic Card ?

I Checked in techpowerup.com

Guys will Anti alising reduce FPS in Games


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok Final Config!!!
> INTEL CORE I5 2500K OR 3570K,
> *ANY MOBO WID USB 3.0 AND PCI 3.0 AROUND RS 5K TO 6K*
> 4 GB RAM
> ...



You won't get any decent Z68/Z77 motherboards at that price. Or go for a locked i5 & H67 board. Don't take the risk of frying your costly components with an el cheapo UPS. Go for APC/Numeric 800VA atleast. HD 7850 is the GPU for you.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

I dont want to overclock and void my CPU Warranty.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

You better buy i5-2400 + Intel DH67CL and stay happy (as you're afraid of OC'ing)


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

I am not satisfied with the performance in BF3 , SKYRIM !!!  Will AA and AF decrease FPS in Games.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Edited from d3p's post,



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|10500
*Motherboard*
|MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)|4700
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1100
*Graphic Card*
|SAPPHIRE HD7850 Dual X Active|15300
*HDD*
|WD Caviar Blue 500 GB|4300
*DVD Writer*
|Asus DRW-24B3ST|1100
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520|3700
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|Iball 650VA|1300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing BXR1221|1100
|
*Total*
|51600


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

I am not Afraid. I also dont want spend money . Do you know that I am Upgrading From a pentium 4.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I am not satisfied with the performance in BF3 , SKYRIM !!!  Will AA and AF decrease FPS in Games.



Yes, it does.. Seriously, for 15K there is nothing more you can get..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I am not satisfied with the performance in BF3 , SKYRIM !!!  Will AA and AF decrease FPS in Games.



Oh I see, such an enthusiast you are buddy. You must seriously think about getting an HD 6990 or GTX 590


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thats Looks like a great build . Should I wait for Ivybridge or just buy sandybridge.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

@MegaMind : The case & UPS buddy, misfitting IMO.



Sainatarajan said:


> Thats Looks like a great build . Should I wait for Ivybridge or just buy sandybridge.



Don't expect much performance improvement from IVB.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

No way . 45K for a GFX card . Hell. THE ABOVE MENTIONED IS A GOOD BUILD.

I am not aiming on performance improvement. But it supports USB 3 and PCI 3


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

Buddy HD 7850 can OC like crazy at stock voltages itself and with a minor voltage bump it can give performance similar to that of a stock GTX 580. Now tell me are you not satisfied with the performance of a GTX 580? Also I don't think OCing will void your warranty because if anything goes bad and you have to get it replaced then there's actually no way for the service centre guys of knowing if the product was OCed or not.

USB 3.0 is available on most 5-6k range boards. PCI-E 3.0 is mostly a gimmick right now.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> @MegaMind : The case & UPS buddy, misfitting IMO.



I can't think of any better in this tight budget...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

HD 7850 supports PCI 3. I5 2400 does not support PCI 3. So after combining them , will the Performance not get decrease.


----------



## d3p (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> *My budget has been increased to 60K !!!*
> I5 3570K , any good board , 8 GB RAM , 1 TB HDD , DVD ROM , 22" LED HD Monitor , microsoft key + mouse , NZXT Lexa S , creative 2.1 speaker, seasonic 520w . HD 7850. Is this a good Build . Can HD 7850 play games at high to ultra settings



There you go buddy, give him a kickass combo.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> HD 7850 supports PCI 3. I5 2400 does not support PCI 3. So after combining them , will the Performance not get decrease.



Does PCIe 3.0 matter for today's GPUs? We test with the Radeon HD 7970


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

My friend says that HE can play any game at max settings. HE says HE is having I7 2600K wid HD 5450 !!! I have not seen him play with my eyes. Wat to do wid these guyys ?
Ok friends , I am going to Buy on May 1 2012. And NOoo online.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 27, 2012)

4.6 GHz in 955 isn't a big deal. When I was having Gigabyte GA-MA-785GM-UD2H which is just a standard board, I Oce'd it to 3.8 GHz without any after market cooler and to 4.2 GHz with a Hyper 212 (my friend's). The Gigabyte board mentioned here also offers more number of PCI-E ports, USB ports etc.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My friend says that HE can play any game at max settings. HE says HE is having I7 2600K wid HD 5450 !!! I have not seen him play with my eyes. Wat to do wid these guyys ?



Your friend must be talking about flash games..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My friend says that HE can play any game at max settings. HE says HE is having I7 2600K wid HD 5450 !!! I have not seen him play with my eyes. Wat to do wid these guyys ?



Two cases :
1. He's noob but he's trying to help you with his noobism, so he's a good friend.
2. He's expert, but he's envious of you getting a good gaming rig, so he's not a good friend 

i7 2600k+HD 5450?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok . Guys . Only 3 Days Left . Finalise a GOOD BUILD for me . Both AMD and INTEL that will stand steady without any Troubles for 4 to 5 yrs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2012)

Sainatarajan can u buy from Hyderabad.If u can come to hyderabad,CTC(Chenoy Trade Center) just like richie Street in chennai.You go to ARUN Computers here, you will get the price which I below specified ok.you can further make changes to it accordingly.As of now 3570k is not yet released in Hyderabad.It will be released here on 3rd May.most probably by 6th or 7th you may get it.I am also looking for 3570k only as I have bought the whole system except CPU.

Intel Core i5 3570k-13000
Asrock Z77 Extreme4-9500
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB kit-3000
Sapphire 7850 2GB GPU-15750
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD-3500
Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-RW-1000
Corsair 400R Cabinet-3950
Corsair GS 600 SMPS-4000
Dell ST2220L 22” LED Monitor-7900
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600-700
Altec Lansing BXR1221-1100
Intex 800VA UPS-1600
Total-65000

By the way ARUN Computers Ph No. is 9849457428.You ask for Mr.Raghu and tell him that Sunil sent you.Ok.He will give best prices possible.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

@bavusani
Thanx for your reply . But it overshoots my budget 5K . IF you make the build in 55K to 60K , it will be a Great Help From u.


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

Buddy save 5k more for a couple weeks and then go for the above config. It'll be worth it


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 27, 2012)

No Way . I am just 16 year old.
I cant ask my Parents to keep on Spending more as I already increased From 50k to 60k.


----------



## SunE (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok then cost cutting time. Replace the corresponding components with these parts.

i5 2500k Rs 12500
GSkill RipjawsX or Corsair Vengeance 4GB Rs 1500
NZXT Source 210 Elte Rs 2400
Seasonic S12ii-520 Rs 3700
Headphones Rs 300

This saves you around Rs 4650


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok guys . I have Decided.
I5 2500K or I5 3570K , any good board for 6K, 8 gb ddr3 ram , 1 tb hdd, asus dvd rom , CORSAIR GS600 , NZXT Lexa S , Microsoft Combo, antel lasing 2.1 speaker , intex 600 VA ups, 22" LED HD Monitor, hd 7850.
Tell ur opinion and suggestions . This is Final


----------



## d3p (Apr 28, 2012)

*You want to pair i5 2500k or 3570k with a 6k board & you have an overall budget of 60k*

All in vain

*robinbrown.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/sisko-facepalm1.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont want to overclock.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

Then Why a K Series?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok You can go for the following config which is just 60,000 INR.Ok

Intel Core i5 3550-10000
Asrock Z77 Extreme4-9500
Corsair Vengeance 8 GB Kit-3000
Sapphire 7850 2GB GPU-15750
WD 500GB Caviar Blue HDD-3500
Asus DRW-24B3ST DVD-RW-1000
NZXT Source 210 Elite Cabinet-2400
Corsair GS 600 SMPS-4000
Dell ST2220L 22” LED Monitor-7900
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600-700
Altec Lansing BXR1221-1100
Intex 800VA UPS-1600
Total-60450

Since you don't want to overclock you can get i5 3550 which suits u best as it is non-overclocking CPU.Ok.You can ask for a discount of around Rs.500 from Mr.Raghu from Arun Computers which gets u to 60,000.Ok.normally Chennai prices are a tad higher than Hyderabad prices.Here it is cheap.Ok.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

bavusani said:


> Intel Core i5 3550-10000
> Asrock Z77 Extreme4-9500
> 
> Since you don't want to overclock you can get i5 3550 which suits u best as it is non-overclocking CPU.Ok.You can ask for a discount of around Rs.500 from Mr.Raghu from Arun Computers which gets u to 60,000.Ok.normally Chennai prices are a tad higher than Hyderabad prices.Here it is cheap.Ok.



Mismatch combo. Either go for an unlocked processor or change the board to H67/H77 based.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

^^ Why  a Z77 for a Non K?

OK PEOPLE ONE LAST TIME!

Z Series Boards are for K Processors which can overclock. 

H Series Boards are for Non K Processors Which CANT Overclock.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes , Why a Z77 for a unlocked processor


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

Google


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Because H77 Boards are not yet released in India and god knows when they will be here.Ok.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

bavusani said:


> Because H77 Boards are not yet released in India and god knows when they will be here.Ok.



Then go for the H67 ones. Why waste money on a costly Z77 for running a locked proccy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

because H67 ones doesn't support PCI-E 3.0.Ok.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess you're aware of the fact that all upcoming cards are backward compatible with the PCI-E 2.0. Counting on performance difference? Read this.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

PCI-E 2.0 to PCI-E 3.0 Performance difference will only be noticeable if you are running a GTX 680 or HD 7970 is TRISLI / TRIFIRE or MORE on Stupendously insane Resolutions.

Is OP EVER going to buy these?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok I understand but the OP says he wants to use his PC upto 4-5 years Hence some bios upgrades may come which may increase the performance so it is better to go for a Z77 or H77 MB's right.


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 28, 2012)

bavusani said:


> because H67 ones doesn't support PCI-E 3.0.Ok.



There would be negligible performance difference b/w a PCIe x 16 3.0 and 2.0 on an HD 7850. Even the HD 7970 shows negligible performance gains. 
Regarding the availability of H77 boards, they are available in India and I've ordered one for me. Moreover, you can't get PCIe 3.0 speeds with Sandy Bridge processors. You need to have an ivy bridge for that, which are not available in India yet. Go with either H67+ i5 2400 or H77+i5 2400. For H67, go with Intel DH67CL(B3) and for h77, go for Asus P8H77-M.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

Talk about PCI-e 3.0 when OP budget is 300K and he is going to buy 4 x GTX680 or 2 x GTX 690 or 2 x HD 7990 or 4 x HD 7970 on a 4 Monitor Setup.

If he is not buying above specs then PCI-e 3.0 is useless

H67 is more than enough for a 4 year build with a i5 2400


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Have a look at this : AnandTech - AMD Radeon HD 7970 Review: 28nm And Graphics Core Next, Together As One


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 28, 2012)

Bios updates Rarely improve performance. They are mainly targeted at Bug Fixes and Compatibility Issues with new hardware.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

Where exactly is H77 MB's sold?Which Vendor is selling them?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

It is available in Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store


----------



## SunE (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL Some epic facepalming going on here. @OP what is wrong with the config I suggested in the last page after the cost cutting?? What don't you like about it??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Z77 board is Problem for an locked processor


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> The Z77 board is Problem for an unlocked processor



Really? What's that problem? AFAIK Z77 based boards are way to go for an unlocked Intel proccy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2012)

> It is available in Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store



What is the price difference between Asus P8H77-V-LE 32GB and Asrock Z77 Extreme4 nothing.

Asus P8H77-V-LE 32GB-9415+106(Shipping) Theitdepot - Asus P8H77-V-LE 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard
Asrock Z77 Extreme4-9500

I think Asrock is the best in terms of quality of sales and support.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2012)

Where I can get ASROCK motherboards in india


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 28, 2012)

PrimeABGB


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

I have decided on everything Except MOTHERBOARD , PROCESSOR AND GRAPHIC CARD !!! I Have 32K for these 3 Components.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

Phenom 970 + Gigabyte GA-970 + CM Hyper 212 EVO + HD 7850 ~ 32k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

I5 2500K + HD 7850 + MSI H67 board = 32K
How is this ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I5 2500K + HD 7850 + MSI H67 board = 32K
> How is this ?



No point in going with a h67 board with an unlocked processor. P67 , z68 and z77 boards are required for OCing.

Following one is best suited :

Core i5 2400 + intel Dh67cl(b3) + sapphire hd 7850  ~ 32k


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I5 2500*K* + HD 7850 + MSI *H67* board = 32K
> How is this ?



One last time buddy.

Non-k + H67 - Sense
k + Z68/Z77/P67 - Sense
Non-k + Z68/Z77/P67 - Nonsense
k + H67 - Nonsense (This is what you did now)


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 29, 2012)

cpu+mobo+gc+psu-dont cut costs
other items you may


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 29, 2012)

I noticed that you want to buy external speakers. Since you are building a gaming rig, why not go for a decent set of headphones? I feel that headphones are more immersive.


----------



## dfcols71 (Apr 29, 2012)

hello sai if your budget is around 50000/
stick with the configaration d3p and rigod have given 
If you can extend your budget upto 55000- 60000/,
then you can think of ivy,better ups and z77


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok Guys , This is Final. I am not planning to buy a Graphic Card Right Now as I have a HD 6950 is my Fathers System . So I am Going to use it till 2 Months . I WILL only buy When NVIDIA Releases GTX 660 TI or GTX 670 .

Component
Make
Price
Processor
Intel Core i5 3570K
12K to 13K
Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 
9K
RAM
G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)
1.1K
HDD
SEAGATE 1 TB HDD
5K
DVD Writer
Asus DRW-24B3ST
1K
PSU
Corsair GS600
4K
Case
NZXT LEXA S
4K
Monitor
Benq G2222HDL
8K 
Keyboard & Mouse
MICROSOFT COMBO
0.7K
UPS
NUMERIC 600VA
1.3K
Speakers
Altec Lancing BXR1221
1.1K
Total
47K
Tell me your suggestions guys !!!


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 29, 2012)

Buy a cpu cooler also for OCing. Cooler master hyper 212 evo @ 2k is the best choice.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 29, 2012)

Change that UPS, get atleast 800VA. Get RipjawsX instead of value series. Change GS600 & get SeaSonic 620.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

Hi Friends , my Brother will bring me a
surprising gift for me. HE just bought my new pc
components as a gift.
I5 3570K
ASUS P8Z77 M PRO
4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE
1 TB WD CAVIAR BLUE
ASUS DVD ROM
NZXT LEXA S
CORSAIR TX 750 W
MSI TWIN FROZR HD 7870
Now I have 20K . I Need a HD monitor ,
keyboard , mouse , speakers and cpu cooler.
Can I get this in 20K.
Also I want to ADD another 4 GB RAM. Is it
possible.
Also a good ups too.
__________________


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Cooler master Hyper 212 evo @ 2k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.5k
Razor cyclosa bundle(kb+mouse) @ 2.5k

Buy another stick of 4 gb of same model which you have right now.
If you have enough radiator space in your cabinet, then you can also go for Corsair H100(6k) or Antec H2O 620(4k). This would let you OC higher because IVB tends to heat a lot.


----------



## RiGOD (May 1, 2012)

Congrtaz buddy, great buy. Do post some pics 







*Component*
*	Make*
*Price*

CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 EVO	2200
Monitor	Dell ST2220M	8300
KB + Mouse	Razer Cyclosa Bundle	2500
Speakers	F&D A520	2070
UPS	APC 1.1KVA	4700
Total		19770
BTW from where did he manage to get the 3570K?


----------



## SunE (May 1, 2012)

Yes from where did he manage to get i5 3570k?? And don't forget to add a mousepad from Razer(Goliathus Control Edition- Any size that suits you).


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

I have not yet recieved the I5 3570K guys . My brother is working in USA . So HE told HE will buy and give me . HE will come in 10 days.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 1, 2012)

if your brother buying from us i suggest you get a better mb than asus z77 m pro
or if he has already bought it stick on it


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

I am thinking of buying this monitor.
DeLL ST2220M.
THIS SPEAKER.Creative Inspire T6160 5.1
RAZER ARCTOSA KEYBOARD
RAZER DEATH ADDER MOUSE
COOLER MASTER HYPER 212+


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> I am thinking of buying this monitor.
> DeLL ST2220M.
> THIS SPEAKER.Creative Inspire T6160 5.1
> RAZER ARCTOSA KEYBOARD
> ...



Check out Samsung P2350 also. Good 22.5" at 10k.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 1, 2012)

No. No 10K . Anything Around 8K would be fine.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> No. No 10K . Anything Around 8K would be fine.



Choose any one between Benq G2222HDL or Dell ST2220M. Your call. Just the difference is an HDMI port in dell one.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2012)

Ok. I think the benq one is good. How abt this- S221HQL oly for 7.5K.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 2, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok. I think the benq one is good. How abt this- S221HQL oly for 7.5K.



Don't know about this model. Go with the Benq G2222HDL eyes closed. It also costs around 7.5k. I don't think that you need an HDMI port. If you need that, go for Dell ST2220L for 7.8k.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 2, 2012)

Thanx . I will go with the Dell ST2220L


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 3, 2012)

My brother said that the HD 7870 costs $350 and HD 7950 for $400. Should He spend extra $50 and buy HD 7950 . IF yes , from which brand He should buy.

I have told my brother to purchase all these in MICROCENTER, USA.

Microcenter has Intel Core I5 3570K + ASUS P8Z77-V LX  FOR $280 i.e. Rs 14K - OUTSTANDING DEAL.

WD 2 TB SATA 3GBPS @ 5.5K

OCZ 750 Watt Fatal1ty Series MODULAR PSU @ 4k

Cooler Master Storm Enforcer @ 4K

LG 22x DVD±RW @ 0.8K

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus @ 1.5K

Razer Arctosa and Razer DEATH ADDER @ 4K

ASUS 22" HDMI LED MONITOR @7K

CREATIVE 2.1 @ 1K

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 @ 20K

All prices are converted from USD to INR.

TOTAL @ 60K AFTER REBATES !!!

Forgot to ADD the memory . 
GSKILL RipJAWSX 8GB DDR3 1600 MHZ @ 2K.

Total  @  62k


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> My brother said that the HD 7870 costs $350 and HD 7950 for $400. Should He spend extra $50 and buy HD 7950 . IF yes , from which brand He should buy.
> 
> I have told my brother to purchase all these in MICROCENTER, USA.
> 
> ...



You are a lucky man


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

May I know where is the Ivybridge available in india.


----------



## RiGOD (May 4, 2012)

Here

BTW we have forum members who don't put their rig as signature until the very last core component has arrived. But you buddy, put it as signature even before having hands on it


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 4, 2012)

Ok . I will remove it and put my current specs.


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Ok . I will remove it and put my current specs.



He was not asking you to put your old rig . just saying it


----------

